

Ask HN: Why does my site stall before pulling in CSS? - uptownhr

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;d.pr&#x2F;i&#x2F;10dCz<p>Here&#x27;s a screenshot of my network tabs from dev tools. After the main document file is served, how can I debug why there is about a 100ms delay before CSS is pulled?
======
uptownhr
Not sure if this is normal, but compared against google.com and they also have
a 100ms delay.

[http://d.pr/i/vvtc](http://d.pr/i/vvtc)

